# Importing photos from Memory card



## free2australian (May 4, 2012)

Hullo

I have recently upgraded from Lightroom 3 to Lightroom 4.1

Today on importing photos from a memory card to Lightroom , instead of Lightroom 4 opening to import, Lightroom 3 opened. - so I cancelled the import.

How can I rectify this?


Sue


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2012)

What OS?

It would really help if you updated your profile, then I wouldn't have to ask and wait for an answer before determining if I can help or not.


----------



## free2australian (May 4, 2012)

I have tried to edit my Profile page - tower I have been unable to find " edit Profile" on that page

I have a Mac (Lion)
Lightroom 4
Camera a Nikon D700.

Is there any other information you need?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2012)

Sue, when you click on "My Profile" at the very top right of the page, all the fields in the basic information that is displayed are editable by clicking on the small pen symbol to the right of each field. See screenshot:




But to answer your original problem, I'm afraid I can't help....we'll need one of our Mac experts to lend a hand.


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2012)

free2australian said:


> I have tried to edit my Profile page - tower I have been unable to find " edit Profile" on that page


Click on the menu item above {My Profile}. Beside each item is a pencil icon. Clicking on that icon will allow you to edit that item .

Sue, In OSX, you need to make a change on the Image Capture.app

Open the Image Capture.app
Insert a camera card in your card reader
Click on the Camera Card now listed in the Devices Pane
Your  Device shouls show up below the Devices pane with a DropDownListBox labeled: "Connecting This Camera Opens"
Choose Adobe Photoshop Lightroom4.app from the drop down list or search for it be clicking {Other}


----------



## free2australian (May 7, 2012)

Hi Cletus

I have a Mac (Lion)

The drop down box does not provided Lightroom 4 as an option - so under other I inserted Lightroom 4.  However this did not solve the problem

  When attaching  my card reader , Lightroom 4 did not open to import only the pictures folder.  Please confirm that I need to change to import to Lightroom 4 instead of the pictures folder.  _ If this is so must I change the option from other to Lightroom 4 , even though I have already indicated " connecting this camera to.......  see attachment.   


  Also I see there is an option to tick " delete after import"  must this be checked?


See attachment

 Lightroom 3 there was no issue in opening automatically, whey do you thank there is the issue with Lightroom 4


----------



## clee01l (May 7, 2012)

Sue, the image attached shows the Camera itself as the attached device. The original post stipulates "Memory Card"  and the above post states "When attaching my card reader...".  Each device is treated individually, So you need to do this for each camera, and each card reader.  I have an iMac and it has one built-in SD card reader. I also have a USB hub that has an attached USB card reader. I never attach my camera, but I did have to make the above association with both card readers if I wanted both of them to respond with LR when a camera card was inserted. 

Also, (unlike Windows) LR4 must be running for the Import dialog to open when a camera card is inserted. If LR is not running, when the card in inserted LR4 opens but not the import dialog. 

Another question about your procedure.  When you say "The drop down box does not provided Lightroom 4 as an option - so under other I inserted Lightroom 4."  Am I understanding this to mean that you selected "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app" form the items in yor Apps folder?  
The left panel in the Image capture app in your attached thumbnail is not wide enough to expose the full title.  Can you verify that it does read "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app"?

"Delete after import" need not be checked and you probably do not want it checked if the only 2 copies of your originals is on your camera card and your HD. 
If your Image Capture.app looks like mine.  And the device listed is the one with the card that you are wanting to import into LR, and your Preferences is checked to "Show Import Dialog when a memory card is detected",  Then everything should work as I outlined.  As I said, the import dialog only opens if LR4 is already open. Otherwise, inserting a camera card only opens LR.  This is the way it has always worked for me in LR3.6 and LR4.0 and now LR4.1RC2 I've only had an iMac since February.


----------



## free2australian (May 7, 2012)

Hi Cletus

I have attached the screen shot of my Image capture    There is no option for Llghtroom to import  - In the  " other"  option I put in Lightroom 4 -   Unfortunately Lightroom 4 did not open to import ( photos were being imported not sure where) .   I eventually cancelled the import.  I even opened  Lighroom 4   no option to import  within the Lightroom window -  Image capture showing importing !!!! where! Eventually I cancelled the import..


.

One of my questions is why did Lighroom 3  always opened automatically once the memory card reader was attached  and with Lightroom 4  this does not happen.  I have never had to open Image capture ever to supervise the import process.

I extracted my card reader and tried again - nop- Lightroom does not open to import   -  All that happens is my scanner starts up in it's endeavours  to scan!!!!!!

Sue


I


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 8, 2012)

Sue, you're really close.  You did the right thing in selecting LR in that bottom left field (and repeat that process for other card readers/camera).  Then close Image Capture without doing anything else.  From now, it will open LR without launching the Image Capture interface, so you don't need to select anything in that pop-up in your last screenshot.


----------



## free2australian (May 9, 2012)

Worked like a treat  thanks


----------



## Pati (May 9, 2012)

Sue, after choosing Lightroom 4 from Image Capture > Connecting this camera opens > Other... > Applications > Lightroom 4 > Choose button, you will need to "Eject" the camera/usb card reader, quit Image Capture, remove the camera/usb reader and re-connect the camera/usb card reader in order for LR 4 to launch all ready to import your photos to LR.

16 minutes to research and type this up only to find you finally got it. :surprised:


----------



## free2australian (May 9, 2012)

Hi Pati

Thank you for the time and trouble you have taken to assist - much appreciated.  You deserve some good deeds to come your way.
regards


sue


----------



## clee01l (May 9, 2012)

Sue, Somewhere between your post on May 7th and Victoria's, I prepared a response similar to Victoria's. Evidently I neglected to press the {Post Quick Reply} button.  I did not want you to think I abandoned you. And I'm glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## free2australian (May 11, 2012)

Hi Cletus

You have help me heaps with your thoughtful responses and tips.

I appreciate your time


Sue


----------

